# Hypersmurf a super mod??



## hong (Dec 13, 2003)

Dang, I am so up shut creek. 


Hong "takes back everything he said about Smurfette" Ooi


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2003)

Shhh - we haven't formally announced it yet.


----------



## reutbing0 (Dec 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Shhh - we haven't formally announced it yet.




Well, you have now.
So, congratulations Hypersmurf! I'm sure you'll smurf a smurf-up smurf.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 15, 2003)

reutbing0 said:
			
		

> Well, you have now.
> So, congratulations Hypersmurf! I'm sure you'll  a -up .




Hey, remember - Grandmothers are listening!

Please refrain from that sort of language, hmm?

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## youspoonybard (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats, Hyp!

- (I am now scared) : P


----------



## darkbard (Dec 15, 2003)

i couldn't think of a nicer smurf for it to happen to ... err, except smurfette, of course.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, congratulations!  (even though its not officially announced)


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 15, 2003)

congrats smurfy one!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah hyper congrats!  Of course I will congratulate you again when it's official...


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations, Hypersmurf!!!

So, when this is official, will your avatar change? Maybe to a smurf in a Superman costume?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 15, 2003)

People really _don't_ read the Announcements, do they?  

It wasn't official when Piratecat posted, but it became official when Morrus made the announcement.

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> People really _don't_ read the Announcements, do they?




Announcements?     I'm afraid you lost me their...  Could someone post a link?


----------



## garyh (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats, Hypersmurf!


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2003)

_He's the fastest, bluest mod in the galaxy..._ 

 Congrats Hypersmurf!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2003)

congrats.  

i guess. but i can't see anything the Smurfy one posts.


----------



## Gez (Dec 15, 2003)

Enjoy your duties, you're now chained 24/7 to your computer, monitoring all threads on one of the biggest RPG forums there is. Have fun!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 15, 2003)

Good job Smurf. Enjoy your new, fat paycheck!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats, and looking forward seeing you mod some people up!

AR


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 16, 2003)

I think I'll have nightmares of small blue things with eagle claws hiding behind me as I type...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 16, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> I think I'll have nightmares of small blue things with eagle claws hiding behind me as I type...




I took the Eagle Claw Attack quote out of my sig.

They changed the feat in Complete Warrior so it actually _does_ something 

-Hyp.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 16, 2003)

what is a supermod? is it just the wings?

 the hat?

 isn't it more like icharus mod?

 is this just me?


----------

